# Who has used (or heard about).. "N-Hance" cabinet renewal process ?



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Never heard of it, but a Google search turns up a lot of information. It seems a reasonable approach if you want to keep the cabinets you have. My only reservation would be that they are affiliated with Home Depot - I have heard nothing but horror stories about HD contractors and installers. I wouldn't hire one of them to change a lightbulb.


----------



## nathan.hawk (Jan 28, 2012)

Did you ever find anything else about this? Did you pursue this. While looking in last few months, I noticed that HD starting selling Rust-Oleum Cabinet Transformations (http://community.homedepot.com/t5/W.../Rust-Oleum-Cabinet-Transformations/td-p/6513) a kit for "coloring" or refinishing cabinets. Was this a similar process?

Thanks.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

you can get brand new cabinets for less than that.


----------

